# Best Way To Learn BLD?



## Ikaruga102 (Mar 31, 2009)

I've decided to start BLD today, but I have no idea where to start.

I'm not sure if I should go to a website or should I just watch a video?

Which video and which website is the best to use as tutorial?


----------



## JL58 (Mar 31, 2009)

Search for "BLD tutorial". There's a very good/comprehensive one from byu (thread 10595). I learned from it just a week ago. It works. Brian is putting some video together - in progress.


----------



## Ikaruga102 (Mar 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncpkVvIEcKc&feature=related

is that a good tutorial?


----------



## Gparker (Mar 31, 2009)

i reccomend this, Erics tutorial that you posted is also a very good tutorial, but with badmahisto, you dont have to learn new algorithms, if you use fridrich

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT2UBYhX5uM


----------



## Rubikgenius (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi,

You should just start by choosing a method, and practicing it with your eyes open. Then work on memo, and then do a few steps blindfolded, etc.

Currently, there are 2 major methods in blindfoldcubing:

2 cycle( solve one piece at a time): Old Pochmann( Sorry if I spelled that wrong ) and M2 R2, which is extremely fast

3 cycle(solve 2 pieces at a time): There is 4 step 3 cycle ( EO,CO,EP,CP) and freestyle ( just cycling the stickers, and basically getting rid of orientation)



Good luck!


----------



## byu (Mar 31, 2009)

Like said earlier, look at this written tutorial for now:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10595

Later on, I'll have more videos uploaded, and you can check out my video version of the same thing.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10595


----------

